# Letter writing campaign to fire Mark Richt.



## BigDollar (Oct 20, 2013)

Send it in snail mail in a professional style.

I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.

There is just no excuse for losing to Vanderbilt.  It should have been a blowout.  Even with the injuries and the refs cheating like crazy.

Here's the mailing address.
Greg McGarity

GPO Box 1472 • Athens, Ga. 30603

1 Selig Circle , Athens, Ga. 30602

If you care about the Georgia Bulldogs, you will send this letter.

I can not abide laziness in the coaching staff, and that is what I am seeing.


----------



## Buck (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 20, 2013)

Buck said:


>



i agree with you and  the DC job needs tending to...we are scoring plenty of points when we are healthy,recruiting well,just need to stop the other team from scoring...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2013)

OMG! One year ago this team was 4 yatds away from plaing a National Championship game that we probably win in a blow out, and now less than a year and 4 blown knees later you're ready to compare Mark Richt to Ray Goff and throw him under the bus!?!? Just freaking wow.  
I have seen the same type thing happen at two high schools and two colleges, with UT being the most recent. If Richt gets the can from allmof this, all of you "fire Mark Richt" wagoneers can go buy yourself a nice bkue and gold sweatshirt with a fly on it, cause they will OWN UGA for the next decade.....along with Auburn, UT, and Florida. The last two hires pre CMR, sent us into obscurity in the SEC; are you willing to chance that over a seemingly bad season...that is mostly due to more freak injuries in one game thant ANYONE has ever seen?! As for me, I am not. 
Mark Richts body of work is exemplary. Winningest percentage coach in   UGA history for crying out loud. He has had us closer to a title than anyone since 1980.... Could have should have in 02 and maybe even 05 and 07 and if the chips fell right we would have, but that is irrelevant, what is though is 10 wins the last twoyears, and would have this year but for one Saturday and THREE freak knee injuries----3. How many teams lose three primary playmakers and dont fall off? crickets. 
I have said enough already, but if a Daffy Duck approach to the athletic management of UGA football is allowed, and we fire a coach like Mark Richt, then I am sure we could get someone like Lane Kifen or a Mike Shula or even a Dennis Franchione! I hear Gene Chizik is looking to start another dumpster fire too.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...



Give me a flippin break.


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 20, 2013)

While you are writing, ask them to euthanize UGA IX. That is a Darned Bad Dawg.


----------



## Buck (Oct 20, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> i agree with you and  the DC job needs tending to...we are scoring plenty of points when we are healthy,recruiting well,just need to stop the other team from scoring...



There's a few reasonable Dawgs fans around here.


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 20, 2013)

I am about as far from a dawgs fan as you can get but I and most people can see that TG is the problem. If you can average 20 to 30 points on most teams you  should win. The defense cannot stop anyone last year they were just able to keep racking up enough points to win.  All the dawg fans on here can remember back to last year when they gave up some where around 586 yds in the last two games rushing and they still kept TG, face it guys he needs to go. As much as I love to see GA take a loss they do need a new dc.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2013)

This is a funny thread.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 20, 2013)

U
n
f
r
e
a
k
i
n
g
b
e
l
i
e
v
a
b
l
e
!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Good grief....  so you personally got Goff and Donnan fired??? Lol..... um sure ya did.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re:*

What a stupid post!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2013)

Op don't forget we lost a few studs who went to the NFL early, Tree and Jarvis. Plus 5 or more dB's who should be on campus but aren't for a variety of reasons, throwing all these freshman into the front line trenches. Toss in 2 studly rb"s injured and our top 3 wr's out injured, and we don't have enough left .


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 20, 2013)

Fire Boo Boo and Grantham first


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...





Unicoidawg said:


> Good grief....  so you personally got Goff and Donnan fired??? Lol..... um sure ya did.




Since the letters he writes are so effective, maybe he can write one and send it to Pennsylvania ave. to get rid of the joke in the White House.

This could be the best fire CMR thread yet. This one has a hint of deep delusion.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 20, 2013)

I believe this takes first prize for the dumbest thread ever started in the sports forum.


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like most of you people enjoy drinking the COOL-AID.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

huntersluck said:


> I am about as far from a dawgs fan as you can get but I and most people can see that TG is the problem. If you can average 20 to 30 points on most teams you  should win. The defense cannot stop anyone last year they were just able to keep racking up enough points to win.  All the dawg fans on here can remember back to last year when they gave up some where around 586 yds in the last two games rushing and they still kept TG, face it guys he needs to go. As much as I love to see GA take a loss they do need a new dc.



Please remind me who is in charge of bringing TG back from last year? That defense had 9 players on it that are now on NFL rosters.  

2 SEC Championships and never in the Championship game in 13 years.

Please, please tell me why that is acceptable at UGA?

Why is  the answer to always fire the assistants?  At some point, Mark Richt has to be held accountable.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...




Good one dude..................


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 20, 2013)

Yep, that's the ticket! Coach CMR has no National Championships so he has to be fired! He just isn't living up to the rich and storied Championship tradition at UGA....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 20, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> Yep, that's the ticket! Coach CMR has no National Championships so he has to be fired! He just isn't living up to the rich and storied Championship tradition at UGA....



Say what????

1 championship in 33 years is "rich and storied"?  Let's keep it real.

Get rid of Richt and who you gonna get?


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Careful what you wish for....*

Not a UGA fan but I would have to say be careful what you wish for with this approach.  MR represents the school well and seems to operate a relatively clean program.  Yes, UGA has had more than its share of issues with athletes in the news but these kids are gonna do dumb things.  I agree Richt is on the hot seat and he needs to be more consistent but there are many things he does well that should not be taken for granted


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2013)

I see a former member and a troll thread. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 20, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Say what????
> 
> 1 championship in 33 years is "rich and storied"?  Let's keep it real.
> 
> Get rid of Richt and who you gonna get?



I'm guessing you missed the dripping sarcasm in that comment...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I see a former member and a troll thread. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Desperate people say and do desperate things especially when the have been sold on an expectation that does not live up to its promise.
The biggest problem that I see with the coaching staff is not developing young talent. I know how any players went in the draft last year and the injuries this year  and that is hard to overcome. But they have recruited well the last few years. I guess the inconsistent play is what should concern the fans. Not being prepared week to week. No depth even with top recruiting classes. So many people get wrapped up in how many stars a recruit was in high school and go after just stars rather than recruiting needs and depth. Go get a three star need and develop the player to get some depth.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2013)

This thread rates a Five Crazy Smilie award!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 20, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> I'm guessing you missed the dripping sarcasm in that comment...



I guess I did, my apologies.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 20, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Desperate people say and do desperate things especially when the have been sold on an expectation that does not live up to its promise.
> The biggest problem that I see with the coaching staff is not developing young talent. I know how any players went in the draft last year and the injuries this year  and that is hard to overcome. But they have recruited well the last few years. I guess the inconsistent play is what should concern the fans. Not being prepared week to week. No depth even with top recruiting classes. So many people get wrapped up in how many stars a recruit was in high school and go after just stars rather than recruiting needs and depth. Go get a three star need and develop the player to get some depth.


All of that can be summed up in one word, coaching.

There's no doubt in my mind that UGA has as much individual talent as anyone else and regardless of the injuries, Vandy should not have been able to handle them.


----------



## molon labe (Oct 20, 2013)

Unbelievable and since you had Goff and Donnan fired you wont need our help writing letters to UGA. 

As a lifetime Dawgfan I too get frustrated with the coaching , play calling and just bonehead mistakes.

This is college football , it happens every year across the nation and in the end one team comes out on top. 

With 120 plus FBS teams I will take CMR record and say we are lucky to have him, than to fire him for the unknown (recently known as Tennessee, USC etc...)and this could very easily happen if your wish were to come true.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mark Richt has lost control of the US Postal Service.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 20, 2013)

As I have said before....best coach in uga history, letter sent.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I see a former member and a troll thread. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Surely he has reverted back to being a Miami fan by now since lsu is tanking. His dog and Tennessee experiments have been short lived.


----------



## bigfeet (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...


Never work,most dog fans do good to sign their names,much less write a letter.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 20, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Please remind me who is in charge of bringing TG back from last year? That defense had 9 players on it that are now on NFL rosters.
> 
> 2 SEC Championships and never in the Championship game in 13 years.
> 
> ...



We all lose players to the NFL...it's called depth and recruiting. You have it or you don't. Having said that....CMR needs to look at assistants long and hard the remainder of the season.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2013)

He's been around long enough. Rebuilding time  Being a good Feller can only carry you so far.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2013)

Get rid of the winningest coach ever at UGA....ok??   Grantham is the problem, he sucks and as a Gamecock fan id like to see him stay.  Richt is a great coach, his stats prove that.  Dooley was there twice as long and stumbled across Hershal Walker and im sure you didnt hear people calling for him to go.   Can we write a letter to the Mods to get rid of the OP? LOL.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

gin house said:


> Get rid of the winningest coach ever at UGA....ok??   Grantham is the problem, he sucks and as a Gamecock fan id like to see him stay.  Richt is a great coach, his stats prove that.  Dooley was there twice as long and stumbled across Hershal Walker and im sure you didnt hear people calling for him to go.   Can we write a letter to the Mods to get rid of the OP? LOL.



He has a lot of wins.  Great.  He has 2 SEC titles in 13 years!!!!!!  What part of that is acceptable?  Dooley, yes, over rated, but it is hard to get rid of the coach when he is the AD.

If Grantham is the problem, as he was last year with 9 players now in the NFL on one defense, then riddle me this. Why is he still the DC? 

How many years are we going to keep blaming coordinators that Richt hires?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2013)

Proud to have Richt as our head coach, but he certainly needs to find a more qualified coaching staff. This is UGA, this isn't Savannah State. Surely we can get better quality coaches in there.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 20, 2013)

+  =


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2013)

How many teams out of the 14 SEC teams have a a title at all in the last 13 years!?! Five. Only five teams have won it over the last 13 years and each team won it twice except LSU and UF. Bama has only won it twice!! Just get a clue and actually pay attention in class.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> How many teams out of the 14 SEC teams have a a title at all in the last 13 years!?! Five. Only five teams have won it over the last 13 years and each team won it twice except LSU and UF. Bama has only won it twice!! Just get a clue and actually pay attention in class.



Of those five, which team has more players in the NFL than UGA?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> How many teams out of the 14 SEC teams have a a title at all in the last 13 years!?! Five. Only five teams have won it over the last 13 years and each team won it twice except LSU and UF. Bama has only won it twice!! Just get a clue and actually pay attention in class.



Bama has won the last 3 out of 4


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok...one more time Dawgs fans....humor me please. Who were you going to beat in the dome in December???No No:


----------



## mickbear (Oct 20, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> I believe this takes first prize for the dumbest thread ever started in the sports forum.


X2


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2013)

It has turned into the dog therapy/coping with loss thread.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the AD is waiting to hear from you before he makes no decision.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 20, 2013)

This is what the OP said about Richt exactly 30 days ago on the dawgrant.



> I'd like to see Richt surpass Dooley's win total and finish with a winning record against Florida, but if he retires, I think Mike Bobo should become head coach.



In the course of 30 days, he has suddenly discovered that the whole staff is lazy and needs to be fired.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Bama has won the last 3 out of 4



SEC titles since 09

09 Bama
10 Auburn 
11 LSU 
12 Bama

Since 2000 LSU has 4 UF has 3 UGA Aub and Bama each have 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

I have never seen a team lose the amount of good players as we have this year. I do believe CMR should address the special team play and the defense. But fire him, I don't think so.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Desperate people say and do desperate things especially when the have been sold on an expectation that does not live up to its promise.
> The biggest problem that I see with the coaching staff is not developing young talent. I know how any players went in the draft last year and the injuries this year  and that is hard to overcome. But they have recruited well the last few years. I guess the inconsistent play is what should concern the fans. Not being prepared week to week. No depth even with top recruiting classes. So many people get wrapped up in how many stars a recruit was in high school and go after just stars rather than recruiting needs and depth. Go get a three star need and develop the player to get some depth.


 I agree to a degree. What we lost this year in skill postions was just crazy. Lose Gurley and Marshall would have been enough to get us through this stretch until he returned. Then there goes Marshall. Depthe at TB due to coaches his not really the full truth either. Crowell got the boot. Malcombe which played very well decided to transfer after seeing the writing on the wall with Gurshall. Loook what would have happened if he would have stayed......  We missed on a recruit or two too. That happenes. Douglas and Green have done well but the turnovers over shadow that. We were set at WR but look what happened. I have never in my lifetime that I can remember seen so many players on one side of the ball go down like this. This O was nasty when it was healthy so I tip my hat to Bobo and Richt for that. Now, we all knew this D was young and when they were seasonedv[last year] that werent good at all! Our D should have carried us through this strecth and should have been getting better every game and they havent. Thats Grantham! This team was battle weary when they landed in Knoxville and they won the battle bu they lost the war. I would love to see a 4 quarter game from Dawgs and the the last one I can remember was Vandy last year. It sucks to see this team self destruct, but it has become the norm. We were close last year but that was last year. Close doesnt mean anything. We have a slew of talent in Athens and more coming in this year but we have had talent for a long time. This team is done no matter how much they say they will keep fighting they were done when they left Knoxville! This last game was the nail in the pine box. The only thing that would make it worse would be some arrest and I wouldnt count that out now....... But,,,,, I still love the Dawgs and cant wait to step off in that sea of red again!!!  Last year it was Bobo with his O putting up rediculous #'s. Now grantham is getting the heat which he should have been getting all along. The only thing I see that has went backwards with o since the injuries is the O line. Vandy rushed 3 and sacked Murray..... Mizzou never rushed more than 4 the whole game and dominated the LOS most of the game... Go Dawgs and as most of us say wait till next year but in reality thats all we got!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 20, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...



If you wrote letters that got Donnan and Goff fired why do you need our help?

I like and respect MR. I can think of no coach that would be available who would do a better job than MR.

We need help with defense coaching and that is all!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree with Brown, but the one thing that we are forgetting is that those freshmen running backs, have hurt us with their blocking or lack there of, due to youth and inexperience. We need our back involved in blocking schemes. Also they have hurt us with turnovers.


----------



## cafish (Oct 20, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> OMG! One year ago this team was 4 yatds away from plaing a {{{{{National Championship game that we probably win in a blow out}}}},
> really--if that thought  makes things better for ya-go with it---you need it after the doctors of VANDY


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...



What is your real name, job location and bosses name and address.  I want to write a letter to him to get you fired.  Being too lazy to go to personally see Richt and McGarity is no excuse.  Being so crazy that you think you got the other coaches fired all by yourself is reason enough to let you go. You got to go!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> If you wrote letters that got Donnan and Goff fired why do you need our help?
> 
> I like and respect MR. I can think of no coach that would be available who would do a better job than MR.
> 
> We need help with defense coaching and that is all!



I hate to even graze this thread with a reasonable post, but actually we need two things.  A good DC and a good special teams coach.  Probably the later as much or more than the former.  Most of our losing margins have been by less than the points given up by special teams.


----------



## BigDollar (Oct 21, 2013)

Now, that I've sobered up, I take back what I wrote the other night in my drunken temper tantrum.

I'm not in favor of a letter writing campaign to fire Richt...yet.

He needs to consider finding a new defensive coordinator and a special teams coach, though.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 21, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Now, that I've sobered up, I take back what I wrote the other night in my drunken temper tantrum.
> 
> I'm not in favor of a letter writing campaign to fire Richt...yet.
> 
> He needs to consider finding a new defensive coordinator and a special teams coach, though.



....


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 21, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Now, that I've sobered up, I take back what I wrote the other night in my drunken temper tantrum.
> 
> I'm not in favor of a letter writing campaign to fire Richt...yet.
> 
> He needs to consider finding a new defensive coordinator and a special teams coach, though.



Hilarious! 

No changes will be made this year. Richt isn't going anywhere and you can't fire CTG this year.

No way you take a young D like we have now and throw a new coordinator and a new scheme at them just when they are maturing.

Now if they are just as horrible next year then maybe you look to replace TG, maybe.

For now we have to get healthy and see what we look like next year. With the injuries we have now no one can judge this team.


----------



## BigDollar (Oct 21, 2013)

Fletch_W said:


> This is what the OP said about Richt exactly 30 days ago on the dawgrant.
> 
> 
> 
> In the course of 30 days, he has suddenly discovered that the whole staff is lazy and needs to be fired.



Did you notice most of the people over at Dawgrant agreed with my idiotic drunken rant to start a letter writing campaign to fire Richt?

Most of the posters there must be irrational alcoholics.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2013)

Richt isn't the problem and Bobo isn't the problem.  One of two things needs to happen: Lakotos must be let go, or both Lakatos and Grantham need to go.  I love Grantham's fire and he is a great position coach.  I'd like to see what his defense can do with a decent secondary, so for that reason, I'd like to see him get another year.  

If neither of the above scenarios happens, I'm going to be livid.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

I have heard on here Richt is more of a manager, but his coaches are always ones with the problems. Is he not the one making the hires or is it the AD and he is being told to make it work with what you have?

How many of y'all agree that that the senate/congress is doing poorly, but Obama is doing great?


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 21, 2013)

We really need to be thinking about the Future of the Bulldog program, Our defense has been bad for years ! 
I really like Richt a lot, but feel like it is time to begin thinking of a change. I feel that Kirby Smart is going to make a Great Head Coach. Think about it....


----------



## David Parker (Oct 21, 2013)

Talked about this already.  It comes down to this.  To change midyear is not a good idea and this is why.  We've lost some stupid games.  Some we were in, some we lost a little earlier.  We've won some tough games.  Maybe games we normally lose in a normal season.  We have half the season and a chance to win some pride and more.  Richt nor anybody else would have their team fully prepared to lose 75 of the starting offensive backfield.  So don't judge Mark on emotion from this year's events.  

Finally, Richt would make a better recruiter than coach and that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone who's convinced Richt isn't the problem is completely delusional.

Each year we keep hearing its the offensive play calling and Bobo, or the defense isn't meshing, or its injuries and special teams play. Who's ultimately responsible for making sure the offensive gameplan is effective, and who is responsible for ensuring adjustments are being made when it isn't? Who has the ultimate say when a defensive coordinator is getting smoked game in and game out? Look at the facts here, Grantham's "defense" (or lack thereof) has given up 30 or more points in close to 20 games since he's been here, and he's only been here for 3.5 seasons. 6 out of the 7 games this year, opponents have scored at least 30 points, and has given up 41 points twice.

Special teams and injuries? Of course, we can't blame anyone for the injuries, but it is still the coach's responsibility to motivate the players and get them prepared for game day. This team, for three weeks in a row, has looked completely lost. We have receivers who can't get separation against anyone, an offensive line who couldn't block against a lot of high school teams, and an offense that is as flat as the Joe Cox years. I understand that injuries have forced us into 2nd and 3rd string players, but you still have (supposedly) one of the greatest SEC QB's to ever play. What's the excuse? Anyone who has watched these last three games should clearly be able to see that this team has no discipline, and absolutely no leadership. Week to week, it looks like each player is waiting for someone else to step up, and its not happening....and that is where coaching comes into play. Unfortunately, there is none to be found.

And lets discuss the absolute worst aspect of this Georgia squad, special teams. Anyone have a guess who the special teams coach is this year? Yep, Mark Richt....but, I'm sure its Bobo or Grantham's fault that Georgia can't get off a clean punt, or why the long snapper can't hike the ball without throwing it over the head or rolling it to the punter.

Let's surmise for a moment that it is, in fact, Grantham and Bobo who are responsible for the condition of the team. Why haven't they been fired? Fact is, Richt bears as much blame as either of those guys, and the university needs to completely clean house.

I've been critical of Richt for almost a decade, and thought he absolutely should have been fired after the debacle that was the 2010 season. Let's look at the facts here. Since 2008, Richt is 8-18 against ranked teams, going 3-9 against top-10 squads. This is the same coach who was 1-2 against Ron freakin' Zook, and the same coach who managed to lose three games while having the #1 QB and #1 RB in the NFL draft that year. The same coach who had Murray try a hurry up pass against Alabama last year, when the smart play was to spike the ball and take two attempts at the end zone. Reality is, Richt isn't even in the top-3 of the best coaches in the SEC, maybe not even top-5, and it is painfully obvious. Missouri lost their starting QB last week, faces one of the top defenses on the country, and demolishes them with a backup QB. That's coaching. Look at the talent Alabama lost last year, and they don't look like they've missed a beat. Once again, that's coaching....the one thing that is actually lacking in Athens.

I have posted this time and time again, but Richt doesn't play to win, he coaches like he is trying not to lose. He's been successful because he's been surrounded by outstanding talent, not because he is a coaching mastermind. In fact, I would argue the team has been successful in spite of Richt. Look at the talent that has come and gone through Athens in the last decade, and ask yourself this....how many titles would Georgia have played for with Saban as the coach? Or Spurrier? Or Miles? - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, or even Urban Meyer? That right there should tell you everything you need to know about Mark Richt.

Its time Georgia fans truly assess this coaching staff, and stop living in the past. Alabama isn't going anywhere. LSU and South Carolina are still there. Auburn, Tennessee, and Missouri are getting better, as will Florida. Can you say the same thing about Georgia with this coaching staff?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 21, 2013)

This about sums it up, for me.

http://grittree.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/cant-overcome-everything/


----------



## David Parker (Oct 21, 2013)

Think the more pertinant question would be, do we sit Murray and let the pups take some snaps?  He committed coming back for the chance to play for the NCG.  That's not a consideration now.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 21, 2013)

DSGB said:


> This about sums it up, for me.
> 
> http://grittree.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/cant-overcome-everything/



mine is even more abbreviated.  BEAT FLORIDA


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> Anyone who's convinced Richt isn't the problem is completely delusional.
> 
> Each year we keep hearing its the offensive play calling and Bobo, or the defense isn't meshing, or its injuries and special teams play. Who's ultimately responsible for making sure the offensive gameplan is effective, and who is responsible for ensuring adjustments are being made when it isn't? Who has the ultimate say when a defensive coordinator is getting smoked game in and game out? Look at the facts here, Grantham's "defense" (or lack thereof) has given up 30 or more points in close to 20 games since he's been here, and he's only been here for 3.5 seasons. 6 out of the 7 games this year, opponents have scored at least 30 points, and has given up 41 points twice.
> 
> ...



What's highlighted is all I needed to read.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

Plenty of people say Richt needs to be fired. Somebody make the case on why he should stay.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Somebody make the case on why he should stay.


He wins 10 games per year.

That's the most common argument.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Plenty of people say Richt needs to be fired. Somebody make the case on why he should stay.



recruiting


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> He has a lot of wins.  Great.  He has 2 SEC titles in 13 years!!!!!!  What part of that is acceptable?



And the last one before that was in '82.  2 titles in 13 years is actually an uptick in production.


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 21, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> What is your real name, job location and bosses name and address.  I want to write a letter to him to get you fired.  Being too lazy to go to personally see Richt and McGarity is no excuse.  Being so crazy that you think you got the other coaches fired all by yourself is reason enough to let you go. You got to go!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Plenty of people say Richt needs to be fired. Somebody make the case on why he should stay.



There is no guarantee that his replacement will achieve Richt's success.  Ask Tennessee how well pushing Fulmer out the door worked for them.

I agree that something needs to be done, but I would rather see us start by getting a new db coach.  If a new db coach is not the answer, then we need a new dc.  The problem with a new dc is this, do we go after someone who is a 3-4 guy, or switch back to a 4-3?


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 21, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> Anyone who's convinced Richt isn't the problem is completely delusional.
> 
> Each year we keep hearing its the offensive play calling and Bobo, or the defense isn't meshing, or its injuries and special teams play. Who's ultimately responsible for making sure the offensive gameplan is effective, and who is responsible for ensuring adjustments are being made when it isn't? Who has the ultimate say when a defensive coordinator is getting smoked game in and game out? Look at the facts here, Grantham's "defense" (or lack thereof) has given up 30 or more points in close to 20 games since he's been here, and he's only been here for 3.5 seasons. 6 out of the 7 games this year, opponents have scored at least 30 points, and has given up 41 points twice.
> 
> ...



     A true Georgia fan, telling it like it is.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's say Richt is the problem, getting rid of him is only half the solution, you have got to find someone better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 21, 2013)

Palmetto said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> No changes will be made this year. Richt isn't going anywhere and you can't fire CTG this year.
> 
> ...




THIS^^^may be the most sane post I have read in the last three days. 



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> He wins 10 games per year.
> 
> That's the most common argument.



And there are about 9 or 10 other SEC teams that would trade places with that.


Not opnly that but......ANYONE, who has a child dressed as a "Yella Fly" is NOT a UGA fan. PERIOD. AND they would be critical of anything to do with CMR or anything UGA.  Sometimes in order to not be confused with those who do not know, it is best to remain silent and not be considered as such.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> THIS^^^may be the most sane post I have read in the last three days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CMR talks about getting to where we want to be. If 10 wins is where we want to be please tell us. The coaches only seem to get the players ready to just get by the opponent and play to their level.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 21, 2013)

It is very difficult to ignore the lost opportunities with all that talent through the years.  Still better to keep the guy til after Ga Tech


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Let's say Richt is the problem, getting rid of him is only half the solution, you have got to find someone better.



I wouldn't mind having a rough season or two to try and get to the top if that's where the university wants to be. It can't be much worse than now. We have not beaten a top 10 opponent in years. By that I mean top 10 at the end of the season.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Plenty of people say Richt needs to be fired. Somebody make the case on why he should stay.



He is better than most anyone available. Win/loss is better that the majority of the unavailable, with the same tenure.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> He is better than most anyone available. Win/loss is better that the majority of the unavailable, with the same tenure.



I agree, but he wasn't a head coach before coming to UGA and he did good. Maybe giving another unproven guy a chance could turn out to be great.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> I agree, but he wasn't a head coach before coming to UGA and he did good. Maybe giving another unproven guy a chance could turn out to be great.



He was a great OC.  Which unproven guy would you be willing to take a chance on and at what price?  One issue you will run into with an unproven guy is, who will he be able to convince to come be his OC, DC, recruiting coordinator etc.  

If the unproven guy turns out to be a flop, how much time do you give him before starting the process all over?  And at that time, the program will be in even worse shape...and the cupboard bare.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

I wish people would stop comparing our situation to Tennessee and Philip Fulmer.  Tennessee has to recruit Nationally to have a top recruiting class.  They have 7 in state players in the top 300 this year.  The state of Georgia has 26 players in the top 300 this year.

Our head coach does not have to leave the state to have a top 10 class.  Tennessee has to grab a bunch of Kids from other states to get in the top 10.

UGA is in a hotbed of recruits just 1 hour away.  No other State in the SEC produces as many Blue chip athletes except Florida. And guess what, those kids in Florida have 3 major universities to chose from compared to our 1, or if you want to give tech some credit, our kids chose from 1.5 Universities in state.


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> He was a great OC.  Which unproven guy would you be willing to take a chance on and at what price?  One issue you will run into with an unproven guy is, who will he be able to convince to come be his OC, DC, recruiting coordinator etc.
> 
> If the unproven guy turns out to be a flop, how much time do you give him before starting the process all over?  And at that time, the program will be in even worse shape...and the cupboard bare.



   The fear of failure should not stop the need to achieve greatness. CMR has not been great.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm just ready to see a UGA team, win or lose, go out there and do everything right. The simple things. Next year will be the same or worse than this year. Offense young or something. It's midway through the season. Everyone, I mean backups and everybody, should be able to do what the coaches want out of them by now.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 21, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I wish people would stop comparing our situation to Tennessee and Philip Fulmer.  Tennessee has to recruit Nationally to have a top recruiting class.  They have 7 in state players in the top 300 this year.  The state of Georgia has 26 players in the top 300 this year.
> 
> Our head coach does not have to leave the state to have a top 10 class.  Tennessee has to grab a bunch of Kids from other states to get in the top 10.
> 
> UGA is in a hotbed of recruits just 1 hour away.  No other State in the SEC produces as many Blue chip athletes except Florida. And guess what, those kids in Florida have 3 major universities to chose from compared to our 1, or if you want to give tech some credit, our kids chose from 1.5 Universities in state.



So true...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2013)

Mercy.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 21, 2013)

My uncles wife's brother's niece's granddaddy said it was the concession managers fault...we should fire him...


----------



## molon labe (Oct 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt isn't the problem and Bobo isn't the problem.  One of two things needs to happen: Lakotos must be let go, or both Lakatos and Grantham need to go.  I love Grantham's fire and he is a great position coach.  I'd like to see what his defense can do with a decent secondary, so for that reason, I'd like to see him get another year.
> 
> If neither of the above scenarios happens, I'm going to be livid.


 This, Lakotas has to go, zero improvement week to week with highly recruited kids in our secondary that are not being coached up.Making the same mistakes over and over is not acceptable in D1 especially playing in the SEC.

The D line and line backers are fine.


GO DAWGS


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Plenty of people say Richt needs to be fired. Somebody make the case on why he should stay.



1: As head coach, his winning percentage among SEC head coaches during his tenure is currently behind only Saban and Miles. He's also behind Spurrier if you count Spur's years at UF. 

Some would say that is a reason to fire him, I say it's a reason not to. He is clearly in the top tier. 

2: He is an offensive coach and has given all of his DC's complete control of the defense. When we had a good DC, we won the SEC twice. When we had mediocre to low-grade defenses, we did not. We've fielded a top-tier offense in all but two years under Richt. The only missing piece of the puzzle is defense. If you fire Richt, you've got to start over from complete scratch and rebuild from the bottom up. Realize that coaches like Saban only come along once every half-century. 

Speaking of Saban, know that his last two championships he got through the back door. Of course they earned them, but the cards fell right for him to have that opportunity. Richt hasn't had that luck in the years we won the SEC. 

3: Richt has had a top ten recruiting class in most of his years as head coach. The pipelines are there. He recruits nationally, with Stafford from TX, Moreno from NJ, Murray from Tampa, Gurley from NC, AJ from SC, etc. The recruits he loses from GA to other schools are replaced by the best from other states. Parents and high school coaches trust him. He has built a very good reputation around the region. This won't get you every recruit that you want, but it will keep you competitive. It does give you an edge to certain types of families that you wouldn't otherwise have with certain other types of coaches.



When your car needs a new power steering pump, you don't scrap the whole car. You get another power steering pump. 

Right now, people want to see heads fly. That means Grantham has to go, even if he doesn't necessarily deserve it. He has been the most underperforming piece overall, so he'll pay the price for this Vandy loss, even though defense didn't have much to do with this specific failure.  

And that's fine with me.... you've got to be better than 100th in the country when you are the 3rd highest paid coordinator with NFL players around you week in and week out. You don't have to be top ten defensively every year, you are allowed to have a rebuilding year, but you don't get to survive being 100th best defense in the country.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 21, 2013)

Fletch_W said:


> 1: As head coach, his winning percentage among SEC head coaches during his tenure is currently behind only Saban and Miles. He's also behind Spurrier if you count Spur's years at UF.
> 
> Some would say that is a reason to fire him, I say it's a reason not to. He is clearly in the top tier.
> 
> ...




Agree 100%


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 21, 2013)

I find it amusing that when people look at Mark Richt's record at Georgia, they do so in a vacuum.  They think wins/losses mean absolutely everything, yet don't really take in to consideration the real story.  

Richt supporters like to give him all the credit for the success at UGA, yet are quick to point the finger at someone else for the failures.  In fact, most refuse to blame Richt for anything that happens with the program.  They're quick to point out his record against Auburn, Tech, Tennessee, and South Carolina, but fail to mention that the majority of these rivalry wins have been against mediocre teams.

The 9-4 record against Tennessee?  Two of those wins were against ranked Tennessee teams, '01 (UT finished #4) and '03 (UT finished #15).  Five of the wins were against dismal UT teams that finished with losing records.  The 4 losses?  #3 Georgia lost to #17 Tennessee team in '04, #9 UGA was demolished by #14 UT 51-33 in '06, #12 UGA was embarrassed 35-14 by an unranked UT in '07, and was again embarrassed in '09 45-19 (neither team ranked).  

Auburn?  8-4, and the only consistently competitive rivalry team that Georgia has been successful against. 

South Carolina?  8-5. Two wins against 5-7 USC teams, 3 wins against 7 win teams.  How many against ranked South Carolina teams?  Two so far in the Richt era.  Losses?  '07, against a 6-6 Carolina team (UGA ranked #11).  What about the years when Carolina has fielded a really good team?  '10 they were 9-5, '11 they were 11-2, and '12 they were 11-2...all three losses for Georgia.  This year has been the only win against a quality Carolina team, and who knows where they will be at the end of the season.

Tech?  11-1, but when is the last time Tech fielded a truly competitive team?  

And then there is Florida, a whopping 4-8.  1-2 against Ron freakin' Zook, a coach so bad that it spawned one of the most popular websites around with "Fireronzook.com".  Let's get through the wins first.  '04, #7 UGA wins over unranked Florida.  '07, #20 UGA wins over #9 Florida.  '11, another win over an unranked Florida.  '12, win over #3 Florida.  Losses?  Yes, let's discuss the losses.  Three times UGA has lost to a lower ranked Florida team, '02 #5 UGA loses to #22 UF....'03, #4 UGA loses #23 UF....'05, #4 UGA loses to #16 UF.  1 win against Tim Tebow, then two consecutive blow out losses.  

Success against bad teams, struggles and losses against solid teams.  

Now, let's consider the two SEC Championships.  '02, destroys Arkansas....down year for the SEC, only two teams win more than 10 games.  The other team to win 10?  Alabama, at 10-3, is ineligible to play.  Florida is 8-5, LSU 8-5, Auburn 9-4, Carolina 5-7, Tennessee 8-5.  '05, beats #3 LSU 34-14, one of the signature wins of the Richt era.  Florida is 9-3, Carolina 7-5, Auburn 9-3, Alabama 10-2.  

SEC Championship losses?  '03, demolished by LSU, Florida is 8-5, UT is 10-3, Carolina is 5-7. '11, destroyed in the 2nd half by LSU.  '12, loses to eventual #1 Alabama on one of the biggest bonehead plays of the Richt era.  

Georgia and Richt have amassed a considerable amount of wins against mediocre teams, struggled against ranked teams year in and out, and has been beaten quite a few times by teams they should have destroyed on the field.  How many times has this time been flat out outcoached in the past, and looked embarrassingly bad in games?  '12 against Carolina, '11 Boise State and LSU, '10 against UCF (yes, UCF), Colorado, Miss State, '09 against Kentucky, Ok State, Tennessee, '08 against Florida & Alabama, '07 Tennessee, and the list goes on.  

Georgia fans have to decide if they want to maintain the same level of success against mediocre teams, continue struggling with ranked teams, or if they want to move on.  The fact is, Richt will not take this team to the next level.  He's had the talent, just doesn't have the coaching ability.  He may be a great guy and a great recruiter, but he is not an elite head football coach.  Fans can keep making excuses year in and year out, and Georgia will continue having success when the rest of the SEC is down, but they will not be competitive against top level and well coached teams.  Anyone who's watched Georgia football over the last decade know this to be fact, not conjecture.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2013)

"have amassed a considerable amount of wins against mediocre teams, struggled against ranked teams year in and out, and has been beaten quite a few times by teams they should have destroyed on the field. How many times has this time been flat out outcoached in the past, and looked embarrassingly bad in games?"

"fans have to decide if they want to maintain the same level of success against mediocre teams, continue struggling with ranked teams, or if they want to move on."

"will not take this team to the next level. He's had the talent, just doesn't have the coaching ability. He may be a great guy and a great recruiter, but he is not an elite head football coach. Fans can keep making excuses year in and year out.."

"will not be competitive against top level and well coached teams."


COMPARED TO THIS.....

"under pressure for his lack of ability to win the big game."

" have become a classic bully, beating up on weaklings but falling short against teams their own size. Check the record."

"Lack of on field success against the perceived equal or greater opponents was not the only thing..."

" Rather than look for causes within the program, he has tended to blame bad luck and outside forces. He thinks, for example, that the media and some fans harbor unrealistic expectations in this age of parity. He has a point, of course, but that hasn't stopped the ... faithful from voicing its discontent—and some of that grumbling is awfully close to home."

"season figures to be more crucial ()than for just about any other traditional power. The opportunities are there for (US) to make a significant impact on the fans and the pollsters ... But another late-season swoon, and even (the coac's) most ardent supporters will begin wondering if a change at the top might not be in the best interests of all concerned, including........




 Tom Osborne's."

The second group of statements were made regarding Tom Osbornes tenure at Nebraska, and prior to the 1991 season.  He had been at Nebraska since 1973 and did not win his first title until 1994.  The Huskers 'stayed the course" and stayed faithful to a coach, who it was said was "too nice to win." 

I wonder what those people, who said those terrible things about Osborne, felt after the third national title?

http://bigrednetwork.com/story/then_and_now/


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You people that are still complaining about Bobo are comical.  We have a sub-par line, missing our 2 main backs, who are key for pass protection and are missing 3-4 best wr's on the team.  Now tell me again, how are we to use the leading passer in college football correctly?



Our offensive line has been poor for years. Isn't that a part of the offense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> Our offensive line has been poor for years. Isn't that a part of the offense.



Yes, but not one that Bobo has any control over...and that makes what he's done even more impressive.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 22, 2013)

*You May Want To Consider...*

Getting A Life...........I of course have no skin in the game and would really have to work hard to care less.  Have a nice day!  Go Grambling Tigers! ( I don't care about them either but they have fallen on really hard times!)


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess CMR is running a charity organization for position coaches who can't get a job anywhere else.


----------



## dawgs511 (Oct 22, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...


 Richt is going nowhere, Grantham needs to go. But you are a fool if you think Richt needs to be fired after last year and then the injuries we have had this year. And I was one of the guys calling for his head after the first two losses in 2011. He's not going anywhere, get over it.

Oh, and your little "letters" had nothing to do with the coaches getting fired in the past.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Yes, but not one that Bobo has any control over...and that makes what he's done even more impressive.



UGA might even have trouble hanging on to Bobo.  the has been swooned by a couple of schools to be the HC already.  won't be long and we could lose him. Bobo is highly regarded as on of the top OC's in the nation, and his production has proven that fact. I just do not think UGA could stomach losing Bobo...say what you will about vanilla playcalling against Vandy, but the fats are blatant;  we had no bullets left in the gun.

http://edraft.com/college-football/news/ranking-the-top-offensive-coordinators-in-college-football/


----------



## onfhunter1 (Oct 22, 2013)

BigDollar said:


> Send it in snail mail in a professional style.
> 
> I sent a letter in 1995 and Goff got fired.  I sent a letter in 2000 and Donnan got fired.
> 
> ...



What a joke this is why people make fun of dog fans y'all do not stand by your team. This is one of the reasons I will never pull for georgia to win a game...... WDE


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> This is one of the reasons I will never pull for georgia to win a game...... WDE



Oh dear, how tragic.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> What a joke this is why people make fun of dog fans y'all do not stand by your team. This is one of the reasons I will never pull for georgia to win a game...... WDE



I'm sure it was go Chizik right up till the end.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> What a joke this is why people make fun of dog fans y'all do not stand by your team. This is one of the reasons I will never pull for georgia to win a game...... WDE



Man I know you Aubies have been a dime a dozen around here the last couple of years.....


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Man I know you Aubies have been a dime a dozen around here the last couple of years.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Oh dear, how tragic.





bwaaaaa haaaaa


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm sure it was go Chizik right up till the end.



I guess their letter writing campaign was successful.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 23, 2013)

Gene was a funny chapter for them.  Got the NC but almost crippled the program.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 23, 2013)

I have sent my letter in stating what a wonderful man Coach Richt is, and that it would be a mistake to let him go. Besides, you never know who you will get. You could end up with a Nick Saban type that wins NC's but is considered the devil by the fans of opposing teams that he beats on the field


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Besides, you never know who you will get. You could end up with a Nick Saban type that wins NC's but is considered the devil by the fans of opposing teams that he beats on the field



Or you could get a Dooley, Zook, Shannon etc. etc.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Who on Earth other than Richt has their wifeas a "Water Boy"? Seriously, you make over $60,000.00 per week to produce Championships in a violent sport and your wife is on the sidelines working up her favorite drinks. $62,000.00 per week?


----------



## Buck (Oct 24, 2013)

It's official.  Richt has now lost control of the Water Girl.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe the problem is Mrs R is somehow signaling our defensive play call to the other teams water boy?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2013)

I did not vote for Obama.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Who on Earth other than Richt has their wifeas a "Water Boy"? Seriously, you make over $60,000.00 per week to produce Championships in a violent sport and your wife is on the sidelines working up her favorite drinks. $62,000.00 per week?



How does that contribute to our porous defense?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2013)

because the defense is always asking her to ...."porous some water." ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> How does that contribute to our porous defense?



because other teams are drankin' gatorade and powerade with all them there electrolytes and the dawgs are drankin' tap water?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> because other teams are drankin' gatorade and powerade with all them there electrolytes and the dawgs are drankin' tap water?


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> How does that contribute to our porous defense?



What I am getting at is he is the head coach. More comparableto a General Manager. I keep hearing how the assistants are the problem. Well, the assistants have continued to be a problem for years. Eventually the head guy has got to be held resposible for hiring, and keeping bad staff on board to long.

The water boy comment is off base, but I do think Richt is running a very lienant ship. This is not little league. It is a business, and I think having a "Team Mother" should be left to the recreational leagues.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> The water boy comment is off base, but I do think Richt is running a very lienant ship. This is not little league. It is a business, and I think having a "Team Mother" should be left to the recreational leagues.



The ONLY reason she is on the sidelines is the simple fact she was being harassed in the stands at Away games.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 26, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> The ONLY reason she is on the sidelines is the simple fact she was being harassed in the stands at Away games.



She probably got tired of hearing Dawg fans wanting all the coaches fired when they trailed in a game or lost a game.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread is actually still alive.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2013)

There are the pseudo fans such as Huntdawg out there that actually want to fire a nearly .800 winning coach. Oh...it can happen if enough people raise enough stink, but if it does, then you wind up starting from scratch. Ask UT or give me a call and let me tell you about a local HS up here in NOGA that fired a .750 coach...over the next 5 years after firing him they had one of the worst records in the state and even went a stretch of several games where they gave up 70+ points a game...it was pretty bad.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

Notice all the rumors are about Saban leaving Bama for the NFL or other teams outside the SEC......If he thought UGA had anything other than 1980 maybe he would be interested....just saying.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 26, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> This thread is actually still alive.....



so this guy get his wish


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> There are the pseudo fans such as Huntdawg out there that actually want to fire a nearly .800 winning coach. Oh...it can happen if enough people raise enough stink, but if it does, then you wind up starting from scratch. Ask UT or give me a call and let me tell you about a local HS up here in NOGA that fired a .750 coach...over the next 5 years after firing him they had one of the worst records in the state and even went a stretch of several games where they gave up 70+ points a game...it was pretty bad.




Sorry, I am a UGA fan, not a psuedo Mark Richt fan? How about his last 5 years of work? I would hardly call a .666 winning percentage getting it done. It is only going to lower more as the season progresses. Call me a psuedo fan all you want, but if the last  years is acceptable, then we have a difference of opinion on what a winner is.

And we all know what the excuse will be next year. Inexperienced Quarterback.


----------



## ribber (Oct 27, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Sorry, I am a UGA fan, not a psuedo Mark Richt fan? How about his last 5 years of work? I would hardly call a .666 winning percentage getting it done. It is only going to lower more as the season progresses. Call me a psuedo fan all you want, but if the last  years is acceptable, then we have a difference of opinion on what a winner is.
> 
> And we all know what the excuse will be next year. Inexperienced Quarterback.



I agree with you HuntDawg.
I am a dawg fan too, but something should change. I think it's the high expectations every year. UGA is touted as national contenders nearly every year, due to their talent level, which ranks right with all the top teams, and the last year's record. They just never materialize into an actual national contender. 
I think we should lower our expectations. Start the season with ' Hey, let's see if we can win 9-10 games and get a good bowl and maybe upset a high ranked opponent here and there'. I'm OK with that, BUT CMR is paid a lot of money and gets big time talent, and that's what bothers me. We underacheive every year. 
I'm not saying CMR should be fired. Maybe, take away some of his control. Force him to make tough decisions regarding his assistants, hold them accountable. He's an excellent all around coach, but the biggest flaw he has is he fails to make adjustments on and off the field. He continues doing the same things and expects different results.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 27, 2013)

ribber said:


> I agree with you HuntDawg.
> I am a dawg fan too, but something should change. I think it's the high expectations every year. UGA is touted as national contenders nearly every year, due to their talent level, which ranks right with all the top teams, and the last year's record.



Not sure your age, but you should know (or be reminded) it hasn't always been that way. Richt made it that way. 

When I matriculated, I got to watch Donnan squander top ten recruiting classes every year, getting blown out by Florida, Tenn, Auburn, and  at least one other team we shouldn't have lost to. 

And before that, Ray Goff. 

And before that, Dooley unable to accomplish anything since the early 80s. 

If you look at a timeline of UGA from 1965 to the present, UGA has only had two or three seasons that match/surpass the success we've had under Richt. 

As you noted, we are in the hunt for the SEC (thus NC) every year. Some years are busts, but most years under Richt we are right there in the middle of it to the end. 

I, too, wish Richt could have closed the deal on a few of those. Remember that our two SEC championships under Richt should have had us in the NC game, but we weren't lucky like Bama to have other undefeated teams lose. 

The best you can hope for in a head coach is to keep your team in the hunt year after year, consistently, among the top teams. Then you just wait for Lady Luck to let you get your turn. That's exactly what Richt has done for this team.

Is there room for improvement? Absolutely. 

Hire more people like Saban, analysts, etc. Hire more recruiters, have a presence at every high school football game from Dade County to Dallas TX. Build an indoor practice facility. Find a way to process kids who aren't developing, make a phone call and get them a scholarship to a lesser school, and open that scholarship space up for the next recruiting class. 

This is the new reality of our conference, if you don't keep up, you will be left behind. 

But firing Richt is short sighted.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you Fletch for reminding the pseudoDawgs of the Goof and Dumben years; they were long,painful and I am thankful I hunted  more then. Those were the days it was really hard to be a Dawg fan.
And for the record.....CMR is .676 agains reguar season SEC foes and .767 overall. He got to 100 wins faster han any other UGA coach, is the  only SEC coach to win two SEC titles in his fisrst five years.  That and all that stuff Fletch said AND he does have us in he conversation every year.....tell ya what ....you're right....let's fire him and start all over again. As a matter of fact, lets start every thing over....just press reset....like a video game! i meam ....my son did not become a coach like I wanted him to, he got is degree in biology, that wasnt good enough...nooo...I wanted a coach....Not a fly fishing guide with a fourvyear biology/fish degree.... I wanted a coach.....guess I have to start all over again with a baby-oops, guess I got to adopt....I mean since my kid isn't the head coach at some perennial state power high school. I mean, after all....isn't that what you do? Thats it! I may even just go ahead and divorce my wife of 33 years too...she did not age quite like I wanted her to and I was really expecting her to be a Miss America every year. So yeah....fire Mark Richt.....he is not Nick Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2013)

Fletch_W said:


> Not sure your age, but you should know (or be reminded) it hasn't always been that way. Richt made it that way.
> 
> When I matriculated, I got to watch Donnan squander top ten recruiting classes every year, getting blown out by Florida, Tenn, Auburn, and  at least one other team we shouldn't have lost to.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

Sometimes you have to pass the bill to see whats in it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 27, 2013)

That what democrats have been doing since 2009 ! Lets just throw something up against the wall and hope something sticks! Lets just fire the coach and hope the next Bear Bryant or Nick Saban or Knute Rockne or Tom Landry walks into Butts-Mehre and says " Hand me the keys Greg old buddy. I'll drive us all the way. " 
I am sure it will happen just like that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

I like CMR and always have. Yes I have been critical of him at times and will probably continue that trend. I been a fan since the Wally Butts days and have seen a lot of highs and lows. I just dont know who we would get right now any better. My main issue with him has been his slow response to some obvious problems, like our terrible defense this year, and in years past. With that said I will continue to support him and the Dawgs, and keep hoping for one more magical season in my lifetime. Will be be a Dawg for life either way though, even if they go 0 and 12. Go Dawgs, beat Florida.


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 27, 2013)

It could happen, what are you so paranoid for? " HuntDawg " is right, cmr is going no where fast.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

Who, besides Saban was a great coach for a great team before he was hired? No head coach is going to leave a great program to come to UGA. You have to take a chance. It looks like a lot of people are satisfied with the way things are. If you do that's great, but don't sit there and say this staff can go all they way. You can't bring up Dooley's win percentage either. How many wins like North Texas, South Fla, Ga Southern...did he have?


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm going to sit here and say this staff can go all the way.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2013)

If other teams stay on their same course, no way. We have to depend on others to get worse to have a chance. Next season will be similar or worse to this one. Mark it down!


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you know much about football?


----------



## ribber (Oct 27, 2013)

Fletch_W said:


> Not sure your age, but you should know (or be reminded) it hasn't always been that way. Richt made it that way.
> 
> When I matriculated, I got to watch Donnan squander top ten recruiting classes every year, getting blown out by Florida, Tenn, Auburn, and  at least one other team we shouldn't have lost to.
> 
> ...



I'm old enough to remember late 70's-present and I agree that CMR 'made it that way'. I also think CMR is an excellent coach and am overall happy with him and what he's accomplished.
I disagree with the luck theory. Great teams don't get shellacked by South Carolina, lose to UF most years(even the Zook years), lose to unranked teams, etc. then hope that by luck they get a shot at the title. The only 2 seasons where they were truly in the hunt at the end was the '02 team (lost to Zook) and last year, but fate intervened. 
If the university and fan base expect to be in the national title conversation every year, this staff will NOT get that done. They may get lucky one day, who knows. I'm OK with that and don't want CMR fired and have to endure the Goof years again.
But the fact still remains, CMR has underacheived considering the resources he has had. I'm suggesting to force him to make changes to staff or whatever if a national title is what you want. 
If your content with 8-10 win seasons and an SEC championship appearance every few years then this staff can give you that.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 28, 2013)

You guys are nuts...


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

This staff is great at picking and developing NFL talent. It was fun to watch all the guys make it happen and win yesterday. It was also bittersweet thinking how they didn't get it done at UGA.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> This staff is great at picking and developing NFL talent. It was fun to watch all the guys make it happen and win yesterday. It was also bittersweet thinking how they didn't get it done at UGA.



Which guys are you speaking of?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2013)

Dear Jesus please lord help our fans! Amen!


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Which guys are you speaking of?



Stafford, Moreno, Durham


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2013)

Great athletes at their positions; cancerous in a locker room.  

Look, the same things were said about Tom Osborne at Nebraska for 20 years and the pseudoHuskers almost got their way around 91 or 92...a couple more of those boring ten win seasons later, moldering, old boring Tom won the first of three NC,s and the next thing Nebraska is a dynasty.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Look, the same things were said about Tom Osborne at Nebraska for 20 years and the pseudoHuskers almost got their way around 91 or 92...a couple more of those boring ten win seasons later, moldering, old boring Tom won the first of three NC,s and the next thing Nebraska is a dynasty.



You're delusional if you still think Richt is going to bring Georgia a national championship.  With this coaching staff, they'll be lucky to contend for an SEC title in the next three years.  This is the same coach who hasn't won an SEC title since '05, and the same coach who couldn't win an SEC title with Stafford and Moreno.

Since you like to make the Osborne-Richt comparison, how many years did Osborne lose 4 or more games?  Richt's done it 3 out of the last 5, and is well onto number 4 this year.  How many years did Osborne finish under .500?  How many years did Nebraska finish outside of the Top 25?  Once again, Richt's on pace to make it 3 out of the last 5 years.  Osborne was 68-38 versus ranked teams, and 28-32 versus Top-10 teams.  Richt is 20-30 vs ranked teams since '01, and 4-17 since '08.  

And we're not talking about "close" games here, we're talking about games where we were blown out and outcoached on the field.  42-10 loss to LSU in the SEC Championship in '11, 35-7 against Carolina in '12, the bonehead call at the end of the Alabama game last year, 31-27 against Vandy this year. 

Facts are facts, plain and simple.  In the last five years, Georgia's record is 40-21.  In the last five years, UGA has lost to Mississippi State, Colorado, Central Florida, Vanderbilt, Kentucky, and an unranked Florida.  But, I'm sure those losses were all because of an inexperienced offense, or a young line, or injuries, or defensive or offensive coordinators, or whatever other excuse the Richt guys come up with that week.  

You guys continue to give Richt all the credit for wins, yet blame someone else for the losses.  Pull your heads out of the sand, and look at the team objectively.  Look at the results over the last half decade, and ask yourself if the program is really improving, or if it is just stagnating?  How much time does the guy need?  How many NFL caliber players does he need on the field to make it happen?  How perfectly do the stars have to align for it to work out for Richt, when the D-coordinator and Bobo can't be blamed?  Or, when will you guys accept Richt isn't the answer?


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 30, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> .
> 
> Facts are facts, plain and simple.  In the last five years, Georgia's record is 40-21.  In the last five years, UGA has lost to Mississippi State, Colorado, Central Florida, Vanderbilt, Kentucky, and an unranked Florida.  But, I'm sure those losses were all because of an inexperienced offense, or a young line, or injuries, or defensive or offensive coordinators, or whatever other excuse the Richt guys come up with that week.
> 
> You guys continue to give Richt all the credit for wins, yet blame someone else for the losses.  Pull your heads out of the sand, and look at the team objectively.  Look at the results over the last half decade, and ask yourself if the program is really improving, or if it is just stagnating?  How much time does the guy need?  How many NFL caliber players does he need on the field to make it happen?  How perfectly do the stars have to align for it to work out for Richt, when the D-coordinator and Bobo can't be blamed?  Or, when will you guys accept Richt isn't the answer?



I am not ready to give up on Richt yet.

That said the above text is certainly a kick in the stomach!


----------



## billy62green (Oct 30, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Gene was a funny chapter for them.  Got the NC but almost crippled the program.



Yeah that's a funny chapter. There what three years and a national title during that time. An almost crippled program at 7-1 currently and in the rankings. But hey UGA can always say 
Rich got them within 5 yards of playing for one once.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

billy62green said:


> Yeah that's a funny chapter. There what three years and a national title during that time. An almost crippled program at 7-1 currently and in the rankings. But hey UGA can always say
> Rich got them within 5 yards of playing for one once.



They bought their championship.


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> They bought their championship.



UH Oh!


----------



## billy62green (Oct 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> They bought their championship.



I'm sure the NCAA would be interested in whatever new evidence you can provide them. In the meantime that crystal trophy is still at the plains and the almost crippled program is 7-1.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

billy62green said:


> I'm sure the NCAA would be interested in whatever new evidence you can provide them. In the meantime that crystal trophy is still at the plains and the almost crippled program is 7-1.



If your honest with yourself, you know you can't really believe that Auburn didn't buy the championship.  It's just another case of the NCAA botching it, just as they did against Miami.  You probably think OJ and Casey Anthony are innocent too...

Yes, the crystal trophy is still at Auburn...tainted, but still at Auburn.  It's common knowledge that most view that title with a great big *.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 30, 2013)

Please fire him !!!!we need him back to help coach the noles offense ! Y'all crazy if u do he's the best thing to happen to uga football since Hershal !! Trust me y'all fire him for the next 5 years are so y'all lose 4or5 games a year !!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Please fire him !!!! Trust me y'all fire him for the next 5 years are so y'all lose 4or5 games a year !!!



I'd hate for that to happen.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 30, 2013)

none of my business, but be careful that you dont do something drastic and wander in the wilderness, like TN after Fulmer, and Miami after Coker


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> none of my business, but be careful that you dont do something drastic and wander in the wilderness, like TN after Fulmer, and Miami after Coker



Where are these guys working now?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> Where are these guys working now?



Coker is the Head Coach at UTSA (University of Texas El Paso)

Not doing too bad for what it is.


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Coker is the Head Coach at UTSA (University of Texas El Paso)
> 
> Not doing too bad for what it is.



Would you want him back?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> Would you want him back?



Not a snowballs chance in a microwave.

Between Choker and Shantard they combined set UM back a decade plus.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> Where are these guys working now?



fulmer is special assistant to the athletic director for football at East TN State

SAADFETS

sad feets 

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...-east-tennessee-state-as-assistant-to-the-ad/


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 30, 2013)

on second thought, getting rid of Richt could help our defense (recruiting), no way it could hurt


----------



## billy62green (Oct 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> If your honest with yourself, you know you can't really believe that Auburn didn't buy the championship.  It's just another case of the NCAA botching it, just as they did against Miami.  You probably think OJ and Casey Anthony are innocent too...
> 
> Yes, the crystal trophy is still at Auburn...tainted, but still at Auburn.  It's common knowledge that most view that title with a great big *.



Let me try to respond to these opinions without the disdain of rolling my eyes or assuming how a person I know nothing about feels about certain criminal cases. I refer to these as opinions as I don't see any fact cited to support them. 
 Auburn buying the championship: Could Auburn have bought the championship? Absolutely. Someone at Auburn could have done something, somewhere, sometime. But asking someone to prove a negative is virtually impossible. However, remember, Auburn does not have to prove they did nothing. Someone has to prove they did. By your standards, lets rewind to the glory years of UGA, 1980-82. Does the name Dr. Jan Kemp ring a bell? Seems she blew the whistle about professors being pressured to give Dooley's boys some grades so they could make bowl games. They tried to run her off but she sued, pretty much proved her case, and ended up with a million or two from UGA for her trouble. Hmm. Wonder if that had any bearing on that 1980 championship? How about when Herschel got pulled over in that nice ride (wasn't it a Camaro or Firebird) by the state trooper? Wonder who was making payments on the car? Could the championship have been bought? Or is this another botched incident by the NCAA you're referring to? Can you rove they didn't? Better get out another asterisk. I consider UGA the National Champ for 1980, and I consider Auburn the National Champ for 2010. If they ever come out with the proof on Auburn, I'll join the voices in saying send the trophy where ever they sent the one they took back from USC a few years ago. If you want to have an asterisk in your mind, go for it, but do you have an asterisk for the example I gave, or the many other unnamed  questionable things that have happened in NCAA football over the years, or is just an Auburn thing?


----------



## billy62green (Oct 30, 2013)

billy62green said:


> Let me try to respond to these opinions without the disdain of rolling my eyes or assuming how a person I know nothing about feels about certain criminal cases. I refer to these as opinions as I don't see any fact cited to support them.
> Auburn buying the championship: Could Auburn have bought the championship? Absolutely. Someone at Auburn could have done something, somewhere, sometime. But asking someone to prove a negative is virtually impossible. However, remember, Auburn does not have to prove they did nothing. Someone has to prove they did. By your standards, lets rewind to the glory years of UGA, 1980-82. Does the name Dr. Jan Kemp ring a bell? Seems she blew the whistle about professors being pressured to give Dooley's boys some grades so they could make bowl games. They tried to run her off but she sued, pretty much proved her case, and ended up with a million or two from UGA for her trouble. Hmm. Wonder if that had any bearing on that 1980 championship? How about when Herschel got pulled over in that nice ride (wasn't it a Camaro or Firebird) by the state trooper? Wonder who was making payments on the car? Could the championship have been bought? Or is this another botched incident by the NCAA you're referring to? Can you rove they didn't? Better get out another asterisk. I consider UGA the National Champ for 1980, and I consider Auburn the National Champ for 2010. If they ever come out with the proof on Auburn, I'll join the voices in saying send the trophy where ever they sent the one they took back from USC a few years ago. If you want to have an asterisk in your mind, go for it, but do you have an asterisk for the example I gave, or the many other unnamed  questionable things that have happened in NCAA football over the years, or is just an Auburn thing?



Sorry bout my last sentence. Should have said an Auburn and Miami thing. By the way, I could make the same type argument in Miami's favor, concerning the 2002 National Title. Questionable, late pass interference call in overtime against Ohio State. Think I'm just personally gonna give Ohio State an asterisk on that one too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

Auburn "Championship" = Tainted


----------



## billy62green (Oct 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Auburn "Championship" = Tainted



You've probably got the folks at Auburn trembling by now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

billy62green said:


> You've probably got the folks at Auburn trembling by now.



Why?  They know they got away with it...


----------



## billy62green (Oct 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Why?  They know they got away with it...



When you can cite facts to back up opinions, I'll be glad to join back in. If I can confirm the facts, I may even agree. Until then, I'm giving these folks their Mark Richt forum back.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2013)

billy62green said:


> Let me try to respond to these opinions without the disdain of rolling my eyes or assuming how a person I know nothing about feels about certain criminal cases. I refer to these as opinions as I don't see any fact cited to support them.
> Auburn buying the championship: Could Auburn have bought the championship? Absolutely. Someone at Auburn could have done something, somewhere, sometime. But asking someone to prove a negative is virtually impossible. However, remember, Auburn does not have to prove they did nothing. Someone has to prove they did. By your standards, lets rewind to the glory years of UGA, 1980-82. Does the name Dr. Jan Kemp ring a bell? Seems she blew the whistle about professors being pressured to give Dooley's boys some grades so they could make bowl games. They tried to run her off but she sued, pretty much proved her case, and ended up with a million or two from UGA for her trouble. Hmm. Wonder if that had any bearing on that 1980 championship? How about when Herschel got pulled over in that nice ride (wasn't it a Camaro or Firebird) by the state trooper? Wonder who was making payments on the car? Could the championship have been bought? Or is this another botched incident by the NCAA you're referring to? Can you rove they didn't? Better get out another asterisk. I consider UGA the National Champ for 1980, and I consider Auburn the National Champ for 2010. If they ever come out with the proof on Auburn, I'll join the voices in saying send the trophy where ever they sent the one they took back from USC a few years ago. If you want to have an asterisk in your mind, go for it, but do you have an asterisk for the example I gave, or the many other unnamed  questionable things that have happened in NCAA football over the years, or is just an Auburn thing?



DAAANG.

Buddy went 1980 on your behinds!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

I bet the Red Sox like their coaching change.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

I was actually around in 1980. Uga way over reacted to a situation, that was to typical in all of college football back then. And we are still paying for it, Jan Kemp and what has gone on at the U is like comparing a parking ticket to O.J. Simpson. Oh I forgot he was innocent.


----------



## billy62green (Oct 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was actually around in 1980. Uga way over reacted to a situation, that was to typical in all of college football back then. And we are still paying for it, Jan Kemp and what has gone on at the U is like comparing a parking ticket to O.J. Simpson. Oh I forgot he was innocent.


My comparison has nothing to do with severity. I was simply responding to a post about asterisk on programs by people and pointed out that someone can find something to justify it in their mind if they want to. I just asked for facts to back up what was being said. If we want to go with severity then the Kemp lawsuit showed st least part of what she was saying if not all was true. While no one to my knowledge has actually proven anything against Auburn. I referred back to the early 80s because that's the last time uga played for the national title (80 and 82).


----------



## huntindawg (Oct 31, 2013)

How bout we forget about the championships and just say since 2001 (when Richt came to Athens)...

Number of Undefeated Seasons:

Auburn - 2
UGA - 0


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> You're delusional if you still think Richt is going to bring Georgia a national championship.  With this coaching staff, they'll be lucky to contend for an SEC title in the next three years.  This is the same coach who hasn't won an SEC title since '05, and the same coach who couldn't win an SEC title with Stafford and Moreno.
> 
> Since you like to make the Osborne-Richt comparison, how many years did Osborne lose 4 or more games?  Richt's done it 3 out of the last 5, and is well onto number 4 this year.  How many years did Osborne finish under .500?  How many years did Nebraska finish outside of the Top 25?  Once again, Richt's on pace to make it 3 out of the last 5 years.  Osborne was 68-38 versus ranked teams, and 28-32 versus Top-10 teams.  Richt is 20-30 vs ranked teams since '01, and 4-17 since '08.
> 
> ...




WOW....the last I checked...we have contended for the SEC title for the LAST three years and are not out of the hunt this year....and by the way, Bama might should have fired Saban after he lost to Louisiania Monroe too. Had a close call with Colorado in a bowl game too..dang....uh huh. the "bone headed call at the end of the SECCG last year???what would you have don coach?  throw a pass to one of your best receivers in the endzone?  OH WAIT....




CRIMINOLES said:


> Please fire him !!!!we need him back to help coach the noles offense ! Y'all crazy if u do he's the best thing to happen to uga football since Hershal !! Trust me y'all fire him for the next 5 years are so y'all lose 4or5 games a year !!!





ClemsonRangers said:


> none of my business, but be careful that you dont do something drastic and wander in the wilderness, like TN after Fulmer, and Miami after Coker




when a team is at least winning, and posting a wining record, a coaching change at the top is almost always a bad thing; rare instances it will not be, but most always it will result in negative results.  One other example not mentioned...Appalachian State....coach Moore retired after 3 National titles, and playing deep for several more, and no the Mountaineers find themselves "wandering in the wilderness" and in a major "oh poo" moment cause they are moving up a divison from FCS to FBS   things are gonna get worse before they get better.....ask Ga Southern what happened after Erk....after Johnson. Why people do not get it is completely beyond me


----------



## billy62green (Oct 31, 2013)

huntindawg said:


> How bout we forget about the championships and just say since 2001 (when Richt came to Athens)...
> 
> Number of Undefeated Seasons:
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this post. Kinda simplifies things and says it all don't it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 31, 2013)

and just think...that one undefeated season was a bargain and only cost you $180k, a 8-5, a 3-9, a few really reall embarassing losses to Bama, UGA, Arky, LSU, and one bad one to A&M, not to mention some really nice trees.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2013)

Look, No Bagman=No Foul. Until someone can produce the bagman to prove something, they are the 2009 BCSNC. Public opinion means nothing without proof. With that being said, Billy, do you know who the bagman is?


----------



## billy62green (Oct 31, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> and just think...that one undefeated season was a bargain and only cost you $180k, a 8-5, a 3-9, a few really reall embarassing losses to Bama, UGA, Arky, LSU, and one bad one to A&M, not to mention some really nice trees.


They still got the trophy on display for their troubles. But no fear, uga can hold onto the thought that they got within 5 yards of being asked to play for it once during that time frame. And if we want to talk of embarrassing losses, let's not forget the prime time TV episode of the blackout jerseys which seemed to motivate the wrong team in '08.


----------



## billy62green (Oct 31, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Look, No Bagman=No Foul. Until someone can produce the bagman to prove something, they are the 2009 BCSNC. Public opinion means nothing without proof. With that being said, Billy, do you know who the bagman is?


No, I just keep asking all the folks who are  honestly convinced in their mind that there is one for some details as to their knowledge. No one's produced him or her yet, but if and when they do, I'll make sure to pass the info along.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 31, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> and just think...that one undefeated season was a bargain and only cost you *$180k*, a 8-5, a 3-9, a few really reall embarassing losses to Bama, UGA, Arky, LSU, and one bad one to A&M, not to mention some really nice trees.



tax free


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 31, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> tax free



Usually churches are non profit and don't pay taxes. Just sayin.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> I bet the Red Sox like their coaching change.


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 31, 2013)

Billy these guys just don't want to hear about how bad cmr realy is, so they go off topic.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 1, 2013)

> WOW....the last I checked...we have contended for the SEC title for the LAST three years and are not out of the hunt this year



Last three years??  Yes, getting blown out 42-10 in '11 by LSU was certainly "contending".  Oh, let's not forget the year of contention (according to you) that was the 6-7 campaign of 2010.  The only year of the last 6 or so that UGA has truly contended was in '12, a respectable loss on a foolish call to Alabama.  As far as "contending" this year, you are certainly far more optimistic than I am about this team.  Even winning out guarantees nothing, and still requires a couple of more SEC losses by Missouri.  



> and by the way, Bama might should have fired Saban after he lost to Louisiania Monroe too. Had a close call with Colorado in a bowl game too..



Yes, definitely fire a coach who's not only into his first season at a new school, but has already won a National Championship with another SEC school.  



> what would you have don coach? throw a pass to one of your best receivers in the endzone?



If you really have to ask this question, then you are even more hopelessly lost than I once suspected.



> when a team is at least winning, and posting a wining record, a coaching change at the top is almost always a bad thing; rare instances it will not be, but most always it will result in negative results......Why people do not get it is completely beyond me



I'm honestly not sure you could be any more obtuse.  You've not only managed to make an irrelevant comparison of Richt with Tom Osborne, but you now seem to think that any coaching change will model the subsequent struggles of Appalachian State and Georgia Southern.  Is understanding this really that much of a struggle for you?  

I'm also not sure why you assume any coaching change will result in failure (any more than the program has endured over the last 5 years).  Georgia is easily one of the top-5 programs in the country with regards to facilities, alumni support, on-field talent, recruiting, and location....finding a coach is simply a matter of the university opening up their wallets.  Unless, of course, you assume UGA will be searching for coaching candidates out of the same pool of applicants App State and Georgia Southern just went through... 

Look, if your measure of success is simply a winning record, then you will always be happy with Richt.  However, a good majority of Georgia fans can seperate our emotions from the program, and realize that Richt just will never be that "next-level" coach.  He has underachieved far more than the opposite, and has been able to make exceptional athletes into an average team...yet has never been able to coach average athletes above their skill level.  Anyone who doubts this, consider the amount of NFL talent that has come through Athens in the last decade.  Anyone who thinks he is truly an above average coach, look no further than his record against Top-25 teams, his record against Florida, and the game two weeks ago against Vanderbilt.  He managed to make an experienced offensive line and (statistically speaking) the greatest SEC QB of all time look like high school players.

I really want to be a Richt homer, but just can't get past the facts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2013)

billy62green said:


> They still got the trophy on display for their troubles. But no fear, uga can hold onto the thought that they got within 5 yards of being asked to play for it once during that time frame. And if we want to talk of embarrassing losses, let's not forget the prime time TV episode of the blackout jerseys which seemed to motivate the wrong team in '08.



Or the recent Vanderbilt game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> tax free



forgot



fairhope said:


> Usually churches are non profit and don't pay taxes. Just sayin.



yes...tax free.



Jason280 said:


> Last three years??  Yes, getting blown out 42-10 in '11 by LSU was certainly "contending".  Oh, let's not forget the year of contention (according to you) that was the 6-7 campaign of 2010.  The only year of the last 6 or so that UGA has truly contended was in '12, a respectable loss on a foolish call to Alabama.  As far as "contending" this year, you are certainly far more optimistic than I am about this team.  Even winning out guarantees nothing, and still requires a couple of more SEC losses by Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The argument is moot;  you and I and everyone else that has ever posted in this thread or woll ever post anything in this thread know that for this season and the next season that Mark Richt will be the head football coach at the University of Georgia, regardless of any negative post may be published about him.  He is the man. All those that wish him gone or wish negativity upon him, will have to come to grips with that fact and learn to not let the things keep them up at night that they have control over.  I understand these basic  and simple facts without problem;  perhaps a reality check is in order.


That and you still dressed your kid like a Yellow Jacket.  Just amazing.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

without any research at all...here are just a couple of coaching changes that I can come up with.  let me know what ya think.


USCw....pete carroll-lane kiffin

UT Vols...phil fulmer-lane kiffin ( cause I wanted to pile on lane) 

UK Wildcats...rich brooks -joker phillips-? 

notre dame...lou holz-george o'leary-ty willingham-charlie weis-?

alabama....gene stallings-mike dubose-dennis 
franchione-mike "strip club" price-mike shula-( and we all know how rare getting someone like saban is) 


Each one of those winning coaches left for whatever reason, and the programs went into a time of doom almost immediately.  And a laundry list of loser coaches with questionable abilities and resumes.  I want that for my team!   Yes siree!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was actually around in 1980. Uga way over reacted to a situation, that was to typical in all of college football back then. And we are still paying for it, Jan Kemp and what has gone on at the U is like comparing a parking ticket to O.J. Simpson. Oh I forgot he was innocent.




She left UGA shortly after that incident ( imagine that) and I think every state institution within the confines of the state of Georgia looked at her as toxic.  I know first hand of at least one that sent her resume back stamped return to sender.  She went into a deeply depressed state, attempted suicide a couple of times and died young at 58 or 59.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think anybody is disputing that CMR is going to be the UGA coach next year. He is great for the players and UGA but not so much for winning championships. He may win a championship, but the opposing teams around him are going to have to fall off.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a GT Man so I don't have a dog in this fight but I will say this.  In my opinion Coach Rich is the best thing that has happened to Georgia.  I wish you guys would fire him that way we might win a game every now and then.  You guys that want to fire him are idiots!  Let me just put it this way be carful what you wish for he might get a better offer and leave you and then you will be wishing he was back!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> I'm a GT Man so I don't have a dog in this fight but I will say this.  In my opinion Coach Rich is the best thing that has happened to Georgia.  I wish you guys would fire him that way we might win a game every now and then.  You guys that want to fire him are idiots!  Let me just put it this way be carful what you wish for he might get a better offer and leave you and then you will be wishing he was back!



Thanks for calling some of us idiots, but I think coach rich went to Michigan and was fired from there.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 1, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> She left UGA shortly after that incident ( imagine that) and I think every state institution within the confines of the state of Georgia looked at her as toxic.  I know first hand of at least one that sent her resume back stamped return to sender.  She went into a deeply depressed state, attempted suicide a couple of times and died young at 58 or 59.



Not to belabor the point. But if you will check the sources I believe what you refer to as the "incident" involved her winning her lawsuit and getting a million or two in compensation and I think her job back if she wanted it. Didn't University President Davison also resign at that time? Operative term being she WON. I'm not here to argue about the woman's personal problems that came later. Even if she had personal problems at the time, she won. My point in going to this issue was to respond to someone about personal views of placing an asterisk on another season and how anyone can come up with a reason to asterisk a sports event in their own mind. I went back to the 80-82 era because that was the last time UGA played for the crown.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 1, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> Billy these guys just don't want to hear about how bad cmr realy is, so they go off topic.



I kinda thought the same thing. Just curious as to the selection of Chizik. I know he only lasted 3 years, but bottom line is, as far as National Titles as Head Coach, he's got ONE, CMR's currently got NONE. Whatever he's doing now, ever how many ugly losses he and Auburn endured after 2010, ever how funny things were in 2011 and '12,  there's still that trophy at Auburn for that particular year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Thanks for calling some of us idiots, but I think coach rich went to Michigan and was fired from there.




Michigan...lloyd carr-rich rodriguez...another time of near doom for a team.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Michigan...lloyd carr-rich rodriguez...another time of near doom for a team.



Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't.

Ask:
Alabama
New England
Red Sox
Braves '90
Florida
Auburn
LSU
Indy Colts
...
If coaching changes work.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 1, 2013)

coaching changes will work if the AD is willing to go out there after a big name and be persistant in their pursuit of the big name. If the big name says he is not interested, you cannot just rollover and accept it, the AD must continue to pursue until they are sure it is a dead issue. Now the coach that is being pursued has to have thick skin if he says to anyone that he is not leaving the current job but then does. He will endure ridicule and will be called a liar especially if he is successful in the new venture. But, Yes, coaching changes sometimes work out. Wow, this kinda sounds familiar.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> coaching changes will work if the AD is willing to go out there after a big name and be persistant in their pursuit of the big name. If the big name says he is not interested, you cannot just rollover and accept it, the AD must continue to pursue until they are sure it is a dead issue. Now the coach that is being pursued has to have thick skin if he says to anyone that he is not leaving the current job but then does. He will endure ridicule and will be called a liar especially if he is successful in the new venture. But, Yes, coaching changes sometimes work out. Wow, this kinda sounds familiar.



What other coach beside your beloved saban is this true of?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> What other coach beside your beloved saban is this true of?



I am just saying that there are great coaches out there. Jon Gruden has turned down many jobs, but has anyone actually really gone after him aggresively? There are some big names out there right now that could possibly be pursuaded by the rich tradition of UGA football. I would prefer you guys stick with CMR. It makes the forum more interesting.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I am just saying that there are great coaches out there. Jon Gruden has turned down many jobs, but has anyone actually really gone after him aggresively? There are some big names out there right now that could possibly be pursuaded by the rich tradition of UGA football. I would prefer you guys stick with CMR. It makes the forum more interesting.



Some on here don't want that. We would actually have a good excuse for doing as bad as we are.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

Alabama--went from prewtty to pretty bad for a long time before Nicky rolled into T-town

New England-could not tell you...don't watch pro ball.

Red Sox-same again.

Braves '90-worked out pretty good for the Bravos, as I recall.

Florida-Stevie left and they got Zook.  Corch left and they got Boom.

Auburn- As I recall, Timbo had some pretty good years before Cees-ick got off the plane....gave the Barners a title, and then set everything on fire. 

LSU-Worked out for LSU, but again....Sabans name is involved here. 

Indy Colts- no clue about the NFL.

For the sake of discusson, not argument, let's just stay with CFB.  

Oh and on Jan Kemp;  I think her quality of life was not very good post UGA. She definitely did not want to take a strol down Milledge Ave on a Saturday night.  But you are right, she had 2.5 large sitting in a Bank Of Georgia account somewhere.  I do know for a fact ( first hand) that at least one, and probably two or three other universities told her, "thanks, but no thanks" on jobs....seems those schools had registrars with a big "G" on their sheepskin.....but like my cousin Vinny said, " I know nothing, I say nothing."


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2013)

*We are missing are top 5 weapons jackwagon*

what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't.
> 
> Ask:
> Alabama
> ...





zachdawg said:


> what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.




Maybe you missed ripraps post and if you did, then that is fine, but if you did not, then everything you just said is in fact, as you put it, 

"what you have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."

The preceding statement caused your original content grade to drop below what would be considered passing.  Your grade for the misuse of the word "are" will also drop your GPA.  I am just not sure you will pass this class without some remedial tutoring.


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2013)

in the words of Doc Holiday..."OOPS"


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

ALL GOOD....but I wasn't gonna pass up a chance to get a good dig in.


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Scott-Wesley arrested for smoking pot in the dorms.  I am just glad our coach of Character is teaching these idiots right from wrong.  Hey Mark, how about telling them to do it outside of their dorm room.  The smell may not be picked up by the RA. 

These kids have no fear or respect for our coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2013)

Try checking the disciplinary actions at UGA compared to other SEC schools. Hard and fast... Everyone else on the first one gets a pass, but UGA, UK, and VU all give a 10% suspension. You can say a lot of about CMR but calling his character into question by anyone will absolutely burn any credibility they have.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Scott-Wesley arrested for smoking pot in the dorms.  I am just glad our coach of Character is teaching these idiots right from wrong.  Hey Mark, how about telling them to do it outside of their dorm room.  The smell may not be picked up by the RA.
> 
> These kids have no fear or respect for our coach.



Brother that just an ignorant post. Do your homework abput UGA's drug policy.... I know you hate Richt but seriously dont put yourself out there like that...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2015)

So who wrote the letter to ban BigDollar?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So who wrote the letter to ban BigDollar?





Evidently, Mark Richt . .


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently, Mark Richt . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

I hope uga keep right for another 10 plus years honestly!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope uga keep right for another 10 plus years honestly!



As we do Butch Jones!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

Like I've said if he can't win it with stafford moreno and green he ain't gonna never do it!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 15, 2015)

I admire Coach Richt and do wish him success this season except against UT. I would like to tell all of you "far Coach Richt" folks to be careful what you wish for. 9-3 will be longed for when the 5-7 seasons start under a new coach. Believe me, the Vols know. If you fire Richt for that reason,  I hope all of your choices are Derrick Dooley clones.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Like I've said if he can't win it with stafford moreno and green he ain't gonna never do it!



Could you have done it if you were the head coach? What would you have done differently?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

That is true bobwhite. Only way to keep that from happening is hire a Saban type. Can't go middle of the road or an up and comer. Can't pick a sleeze ball like kiffin either. The Dooley hire left us dead. 3 years with jones and we just now are getting depth and talent back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Could you have done it if you were the head coach? What would you have done differently?



I'm not a coach so that's irrelevant. You talk about jones but has never had a team as stacked as that uga team. Come on yall started season as #1! How can you defend that? That team shoulda won it all easy! You know it. The only thing stopping uga is the head man guys when do yall see that?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm not a coach so that's irrelevant. You talk about jones but has never had a team as stacked as that uga team. Come on yall started season as #1! How can you defend that? That team shoulda won it all easy! You know it. The only thing stopping uga is the head man guys when do yall see that?



Your post said if he couldnt do it with Stafford/Moreno he'll never do it so you must know what he did wrong. So what does it say about Butchey with Richt owning him head to head? Run your keyboard when fire ball Butchey actually beats UGA! Until then assume your place with moral victories!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Your post said if he couldnt do it with Stafford/Moreno he'll never do it so you must know what he did wrong. So what does it say about Butchey with Richt owning him head to head? Run your keyboard when fire ball Butchey actually beats UGA! Until then assume your place with moral victories!!



You must not really pay attention to other teams and their rosters. To compare what butch has had the 3 years he's been at ut to what Richt has at uga is laughable. What is also laughable is that with depleted depth and talent he's nearly beat uga those 3 years. So what happens when we get full depth and talent like uga? Tough times for uga against 10rc.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

And I don't know exactly what Richt does that makes him not Saban level for example. But you can't deny he's done less with more than most any coaches. 10 wins a year are great and believe me I miss it for ut and can't wait to see it again but I want it all. Don't you?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You must not really pay attention to other teams and their rosters. To compare what butch has had the 3 years he's been at ut to what Richy has at uga is laughable. What is also laughable is that with depleted depth and talent he's nearly beat uga those 3 years. So what happens when we get full depth and talent like uga? Tough times for uga against 10rc.



You guys have been the youngest team in CFb for 5 years now!! When are y'all going to grow up?!!! What is laughable is your making excuses about how your team almost won the last three years! Stop and think about that for a minute!!!! I can't answer what will happen when your you get a full roster because as far as you tell it you've been that way for 5 + years now. I cant speak for tough times coming to UGa from 10rc because it has yet to be seen but if 10rc keeps losing we'll all know why it's because they're so young! Man, you sound silly!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> And I don't know exactly what Richt does that makes him not Saban level for example. But you can't deny he's done less with more than most any coaches. 10 wins a year are great and believe me I miss it for ut and can't wait to see it again but I want it all. Don't you?



Only one team can win it all. I have no control over Richts team. I'm a fan. What I do know is this he has owned UT for close to a decade now and your telling me my coach is an under achiever!!!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You guys have been the youngest team in CFb for 5 years now!! When are y'all going to grow up?!!! What is laughable is your making excuses about how your team almost won the last three years! Stop and think about that for a minute!!!! I can't answer what will happen when your you get a full roster because as far as you tell it you've been that way for 5 + years now. I cant speak for tough times coming to UGa from 10rc because it has yet to be seen but if 10rc keeps losing we'll all know why it's because they're so young! Man, you sound silly!!!



Exaggerating much to make yourself sound cool? Last year basically every other position were freshman. They are sophomores now. Is that not still a young team? Most ofh the oline will be sophomores with some freshman threw in bec out lone 5th yr sr was hurt this week in fall camp. We have some age on d. Though one of our de's is a sophomore. I think our two big name dl recruits will be starting and they are freshman. We will have some freshman and sophomore lb's on the field. How is that not young?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exaggerating much to make yourself sound cool? Last year basically every other position were freshman. They are sophomores now. Is that not still a young team? Most ofh the oline will be sophomores with some freshman threw in bec out lone 5th yr sr was hurt this week in fall camp. We have some age on d. Though one of our de's is a sophomore. I think our two big name dl recruits will be starting and they are freshman. We will have some freshman and sophomore lb's on the field. How is that not young?



All I know is this. We have heard this through the Kiffen year, Dooley years and now Butchey years. Your making this harder than it seems. It sucks to lose and every team has their turn at it and the same with wining. Do me a favor and do your research with UGA's roster over the last 6 years. Let me know what you come up. You tell me how many of those big name recruits stayed on the team. I'm interested in what you find since I dont know anything about your roster maybe you can tell me about UGA's. Also Butchey hasnt done anything at UT and I'm not saying he won't but you guys act like he has yall competing for the NT the last 3 seasons. Moral victories do not count...... It's like a two little boys fighting and the other kid gets beat up and he tells the other one you better be glad someone broke it up because I was about to open up a can!! Thats 10RC under Butchey Jones so far. He has the fire but so did Todd Grantham..... So did will Muschamp.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 15, 2015)

UGA 10 wins  -UT 4 wins  since 2001-Mark Richts first year. I will take that.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 15, 2015)

I think this is one of the more complete teams UGA has had in a while.   There are 4 RB's to carry the load, counting the TE's UGA has a solid group of receivers, the offensive line should be one of the top 3 units in the SEC, DB's should be better than last year, LB's are the best in the country, and the D-line just got deeper and more talented with the freshman.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA 10 wins  -UT 4 wins  since 2001-Mark Richts first year. I will take that.



But Moe 10RC almost one the last 3 years!! Almost!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll go ahead and bet we will see another fire Richt thread this season! If 10rc can't get to the sec champ game before the current sophomores/freshman graduate or leave then I will call for a replacement. The last two rec classes we've had are some of the best talent I've seen come to ut in years! If butch can't make it happen with these guys he never will time to move.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA 10 wins  -UT 4 wins  since 2001-Mark Richts first year. I will take that.





brownceluse said:


> But Moe 10RC almost one the last 3 years!! Almost!



Almost... Actually, that has to be so hard for them... Worse then a blow out..

The Vols suck! Everything about a Vol sucks... The way they dress, look and act... DOWN WITH KNOXVILLE!!


----------



## HuntDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

I am calling 9 and 3 this year regular season.

He may squeak out a 10 win season.  With that said, 3 of those wins will come against teams that do not have 1 player that would have been offered a Scholarship at UGA.  ULM, Southern, and Georgia Southern.  Add Vandy to that mix, who might have 5 out of 80 players who would be scholarship players at UGA.

That is 4 teams that will produce W's for us this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> I am calling 9 and 3 this year regular season.
> 
> He may squeak out a 10 win season.  With that said, 3 of those wins will come against teams that do not have 1 player that would have been offered a Scholarship at UGA.  ULM, Southern, and Georgia Southern.  Add Vandy to that mix, who might have 5 out of 80 players who would be scholarship players at UGA.
> 
> That is 4 teams that will produce W's for us this year.




Ga Southern will give the Dawgs all they want this year.


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> I am calling 9 and 3 this year regular season.
> 
> He may squeak out a 10 win season.  With that said, 3 of those wins will come against teams that do not have 1 player that would have been offered a Scholarship at UGA.  ULM, Southern, and Georgia Southern.  Add Vandy to that mix, who might have 5 out of 80 players who would be scholarship players at UGA.
> 
> That is 4 teams that will produce W's for us this year.



I don't know where these guys keep saying that Dawg fans say this is the year. Most say what you are saying. Just one year I would like to say this is the year. Some will just blame it on bad luck and injuries which every team has every year. This year it will be new qb, next year will be new qb, next year new coordinators...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga Southern will give the Dawgs all they want this year.



Hey hoss they were in Athens a few years ago. Southern would light that Criminole D up like a Christmas tree and you know it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

huntdawg said:


> i am calling 9 and 3 this year regular season.
> 
> He may squeak out a 10 win season.  With that said, 3 of those wins will come against teams that do not have 1 player that would have been offered a scholarship at uga.  Ulm, southern, and georgia southern.  Add vandy to that mix, who might have 5 out of 80 players who would be scholarship players at uga.
> 
> That is 4 teams that will produce w's for us this year.



lol


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll go ahead and bet we will see another fire Richt thread this season! If 10rc can't get to the sec champ game before the current sophomores/freshman graduate or leave then I will call for a replacement. The last two rec classes we've had are some of the best talent I've seen come to ut in years! If butch can't make it happen with these guys he never will time to move.



Player development is key I know this first hand from being a Dawg fan all my life. On and off the field! Look at UT's schedule before we come to town and let me know what you think. Do you think it helps your team or hurts them?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Hey hoss they were in Athens a few years ago. Southern would light that Criminole D up like a Christmas tree and you know it.



I'm willing to bet they will light that Dawg D up as well. Pruitt isn't known for stopping the run. It will pratically be a home game for Southern. Especially if it's close in the 4th. 

We've all seen how the Dawg faithful react if they are in a dog fight with a lesser team.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Player development is key I know this first hand from being a Dawg fan all my life. On and off the field! Look at UT's schedule before we come to town and let me know what you think. Do you think it helps your team or hurts them?



I'm worried arky bangs us up pretty bec of their size. They are who I picked to win the west. Other than that game I don't see any that may hurt us. Arky will bring a fight and I hope we are full strength for the next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm willing to bet they will light that Dawg D up as well. Pruitt isn't known for stopping the run. It will pratically be a home game for Southern. Especially if it's close in the 4th.
> 
> We've all seen how the Dawg faithful react if they are in a dog fight with a lesser team.



This is why no one takes you seriously... Educate yourself bro! You have no idea what your talking about. Stick to THUG U!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

He said home game for Southern!!!!! bawawahaha!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm worried arky bangs us up pretty bec of their size. They are who I picked to win the west. Other than that game I don't see any that may hurt us. Arky will bring a fight and I hope we are full strength for the next week.



Traveling to Gainsville then back home with Arky will be rough but it could help your team. Battle tested and may make them youngsters ready for the rest of the season. Arky is huge up front and they pund the ball on the ground and I think UF will be downhill too with their new coach. It's always tough for us in Knoxville doesnt matter how much talent rolls in to town. That game is a flip of the coin as far as I'm concerned. Nothing about our team is proven and taking a young QB to Knoxville could be a disaster for us. QB play for us will be the key for us leaving there with a W and for that matter all our games. I'm a homer but I try to keep it real. UT doesnt have a lot of depth so that could hurt yall down the stretch but I do think Butchey will beat up on a one or two this year. There is also the luck factor that every team needs from time to time.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

That was from 2012 not even really the same teams on the field either side though? How's that relevant to this season?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Traveling to Gainsville then back home with Arky will be rough but it could help your team. Battle tested and may make them youngsters ready for the rest of the season. Arky is huge up front and they pund the ball on the ground and I think UF will be downhill too with their new coach. It's always tough for us in Knoxville doesnt matter how much talent rolls in to town. That game is a flip of the coin as far as I'm concerned. Nothing about our team is proven and taking a young QB to Knoxville could be a disaster for us. QB play for us will be the key for us leaving there with a W and for that matter all our games. I'm a homer but I try to keep it real. UT doesnt have a lot of depth so that could hurt yall down the stretch but I do think Butchey will beat up on a one or two this year. There is also the luck factor that every team needs from time to time.



Florida lost a good bit for me to be worried about them. Last year we had them skunked into the forth quarter but let it go. Back when we still played Worley for some unknown reason. Arkys big oline is what worries me most. But I just saw projected first team d and shy Tuttle and kallil Mckenzie are second team. So hopefully we are starting to get depth now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Florida lost a good bit for me to be worried about them. Last year we had them skunked into the forth quarter but let it go. Back when we still played Worley for some unknown reason. Arkys big oline is what worries me most. But I just saw projected first team d and shy Tuttle and kallil Mckenzie are second team. So hopefully we are starting to get depth now.



You'll see completely different UF team. They lost one or two but dont get caught up in they don't have talent left. I'll guarantee you this his team will be scrappers and a mental tough fb team. Watch what he did and the type of teams he put on the field at C state.  He put ballers on the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> That was from 2012 not even really the same teams on the field either side though? How's that relevant to this season?



About as relevant as UT almost beating UGA the last 3 years. See where you took yourself there? Also he showed his FB IQ by acting like anyone can stop and option O. You cant all you do is try and contain it as best you can.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

I think uf finishes 4th in east behind uga tn and mizzou


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

Updated: 06/26/2015 11:25AM
CensoredCensoredCensored	No	Player 1	No	Player 2	No	Player 3	No	Player 4	No	Player 5
OFFENSE
WR	8	North, Marquez JR	18	Croom, Jason RS JR	 		 		 	
WR	2	Howard, Pig SR	25	Smith, Josh RS SO	 		 		 	
WR	9	Pearson, Von RS SR/TR	3	Malone, Josh SO	 		 		 	
LT	77	Kerbyson, Kyler RS SR	51	Richmond, Drew FR	 		 		 	
LG	75	Jackson, Marcus RS SR	60	Sanders, Austin RS SO	 		 		 	
OC	57	Crowder, Mack RS SR	71	Wiesman, Dylan JR	 		 		 	
RG	73	Robertson, Jashon SO	66	Jones, Jack FR	 		 		 	
RT	55	Thomas, Coleman SO	77	Kerbyson, Kyler RS SR	 		 		 	
TE	82	Wolf, Ethan SO	48	Ellis, Alex RS SR	 		 		 	
QB	11	Dobbs, Joshua JR	12	Dormady, Quinten FR	 		 		 	
RB	1	Hurd, Jalen SO	6	Kamara, Alvin RS SO/TR	 		 		 	
DEFENSE
DE	9	Barnett, Derek SO	5	Phillips, Kyle FR	 		 		 	
DT	1	McKenzie, Kahlil FR	95	O'Brien, Danny RS JR	 		 		 	
NT	58	Williams, Owen RS SR/TR	96	Saulsberry, Trevarris RS SR	 		 		 	
LDE	56	Maggitt, Curt RS SR	50	Vereen, Corey JR	 		 		 	
SLB	17	Bates, Dillon RS FR	42	Weatherd, Chris SR/TR	 		 		 	
MLB	51	Bynum, Kenny RS JR	44	Johnson, Jakob SO	 		 		 	
WLB	21	Reeves-Maybin, Jalen JR	20	McDowell, Cortez SO	 		 		 	
CB	23	Sutton, Cameron JR	22	Foreman, Malik JR	 		 		 	
SS	37	Randolph, Brian RS SR	29	Berry, Evan SO	 		 		 	
FS	33	McNeil, LaDarrell SR	6	Kelly Jr., Todd SO	 		 		 	
CB	12	Moseley, Emmanuel SO	8	Martin, Justin SO/TR	 		 		 	
SPECIAL TEAMS
P	31	Renfro, Nate RS SR/TR	 		 		 		 	
PK	25	Medley, Aaron SO	97	Bullock, George RS JR	 		 		 	
LS	59	Giampapa, Matt RS SR/TR	82	Wolf, Ethan SO	 		 		 	
H	10	Ashford, Patrick RS SR/TR	 		 		 		 	
PR	23	Sutton, Cameron JR	 		 		 		 	
KR	29	Berry, Evan SO	22	Foreman, Malik JR	 		 		 	
KO	25	Medley, Aaron SO	97	Bullock, George RS JR


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think uf finishes 4th in east behind uga tn and mizzou



This may not be there year but they will be well coached. Muschamp always had a good D down there but couldnt get the O going. Mac will though. I posted the UT depth chart for ya if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah I follow all the ut pages on Facebook and butch on Twitter lol. We lost Marcus Jackson this week for the year. And drew richman seems to be 1st from Saturday's practice takeaway. I've not seen one that has Mckenzie as starter yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah I follow all the ut pages on Facebook and butch on Twitter lol. We lost Marcus Jackson this week for the year. And drew richman seems to be 1st from Saturday's practice takeaway. I've not seen one that has Mckenzie as starter yet.



A lot of 3 and 4 year players on that depth chart....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.ourlads.com/ncaa-football-depth-charts/depth-chart/tennessee/91993


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 16, 2015)

A lot of those second string sophomores will be starters by end of spring. Our d has the most upper class men. I'm just glad there are more butch recruits and we are loosing all the Dooley junk we had. Though maggitt is a legit player.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He said home game for Southern!!!!! bawawahaha!!



Give him a break, they are only about 2 inches apart on a map.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This is why no one takes you seriously... Educate yourself bro! You have no idea what your talking about. Stick to THUG U!



Why would I care if you or anyone else on the internet take me seriously?


Yeah Uga whooped Southern that year but that was also several years ago. 

Let's not forget how Uga always loses a couple games they shouldnt. We will see come game day. Heck if it were yalls opening game I'd actually bet on Southern to WIN.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why would I care if you or anyone else on the internet take me seriously?
> 
> 
> Yeah Uga whooped Southern that year but that was also several years ago.
> ...



Cool


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Give him a break, they are only about 2 inches apart on a map.



I think he's smoking the Cronic... Thugery at it's finest!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I think he's smoking the Cronic... Thugery at it's finest!



Yep.....My major was Hydroponics!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So who wrote the letter to ban BigDollar?



Excellent bump. I had forgotten what a killer thread this one was.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.....My major was Hydroponics!



 I have grown some nice lettuce in my basement using Hydroponics........


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.....My major was Hydroponics!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.....My major was Hydroponics!



In other words, underwater basket weaving.

What a lame thug you are!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In other words, underwater basket weaving.
> 
> What a lame thug you are!



this^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I have grown some nice lettuce in my basement using Hydroponics........



Walter White, is that you???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Excellent bump. I had forgotten what a killer thread this one was.



Definitely worthy of its 5 star rating.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>





elfiii said:


> In other words, underwater basket weaving.
> 
> What a lame thug you are!





Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^



Thugs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thugs!



Takes one to know one.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 18, 2015)

UGA should definitely keep Mark around


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> UGA should definitely keep Mark around



i agree.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 28, 2015)

Just out of curiosity.  Who do yall see coming in to replace Mark? That yall would have a real shot at


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just out of curiosity.  Who do yall see coming in to replace Mark? That yall would have a real shot at



Nick Saban


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nick Saban



Nope... We don't like to handle issues "In-House" like they do at Bama and FSU...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... We don't like to handle issues "In-House" like they do at Bama and FSU...



and still no titles for richt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and still no titles for richt





It ain't from lack of thugzzzzzz.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs hatas!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and still no titles for richt



If it came with the Jameis Winston excuse train then NO THANKS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If it came with the Jameis Winston excuse train then NO THANKS!



good point. happy sunday thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2015)

4 days until football starts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 4 days until football starts


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2015)

13 days until the vols get spanked by oklahoma


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2015)

Fire mark richt? 

Looks like the OP was the only one that got fired!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 13 days until the vols get spanked by oklahoma



Florida bit them too! 

10 days until UGA feasts on them!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Fire mark richt?
> 
> Looks like the OP was the only one that got fired!



Big Dollar came up a dollar short 'round here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Florida bit them too!
> 
> 10 days until UGA feasts on them!



This and hopefully not a second loss for the dogs. Bama needs to beat that backside twice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This and hopefully not a second loss for the dogs. Bama needs to beat that backside twice.



They'll only be team between UGA & Bama that will have 2 losses after Saturday..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

bama rolls the dwagsux.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2015)

Start writing.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

He's a great guy !


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2015)

Its Bobo's fault. Dang him. No wait. He gone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> He's a great guy !


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 3, 2015)

The blocked punt for TD says it all.
Nobody laid a hand on the rusher.
Wouldn't happen on a saban team.
And CMR still loves burning timeouts while Bama still had all 3 in first half.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm worried arky bangs us up pretty bec of their size. They are who I picked to win the west. Other than that game I don't see any that may hurt us. Arky will bring a fight and I hope we are full strength for the next week.



So, how is Arky doing in the West? And how are you feeling after all the hurt??

I can't help it... Just too easy!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> They'll only be team between UGA & Bama that will have 2 losses after Saturday..





Browning Slayer said:


> So, how is Arky doing in the West? And how are you feeling after all the hurt??
> 
> I can't help it... Just too easy!



hes gonna burn down your trailer tonite.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

17-24 vs. teams ranked in top 15


----------

